# Red River FT Bonham TX



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Fun day of off and on tests because of weather.

This is unofficial info but to the best of my understanding:

Open has not yet finished the first series as of this post.

Qual call backs to the water blind are:
1,2,4,5,7,8,9,10, 11, 13, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 28, 29, 32 
25 dogs total.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Heard the Open ran about 45 dogs and will start up again tomorrow at 8. Hope you have your snorkels!


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Will the 3rd series of the qual be run in the morning?


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

i want to go out there tomorrow but will have my boys with me and forecast says allllll day rain pretty much.


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Unofficial Amateur Callbacks to the LB (24 dogs):
7,9,10,14,15,16,17,20,22,23,25,26,27,30,31,32,34,35,36,37,38,41,42,43


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

when i left they were scrapping the water blind in open and finding another one and that ws at 5:30. i think 21 or 24 dogs were brought to the blind


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

unofficial callbacks to the AM third series 14 dogs back:
7, 9, 10, 16, 26, 27, 30, 32, 35, 37,38, 41 34, 43


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Char, you forgot the smiley next to 38 also. but go get em #30 lucky


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

qual partials
1st maxx- clayton Taylor
2nd hondo-Diana Burson
3rd ???- clayton taylor
4th ???- mark edwards
RJ- drifter-greg Sharer


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

corrected AM third series callbacks (very unofficial since I can't type on this ipad).

14 dogs back: 7 9 10 16 26 27 30 32 35 37 38 41 42 43


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

​open callbacks, anyone?


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

10 dogs left to run this morning.



Ted Shih said:


> ​open callbacks, anyone?


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Just heard from Melissa that Aaron Kelley and Kidd Rock - won the Am and Kidd got his AFC - couldn't happen to a more deserving pair!! Biggest congrats ever!!


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

congrats to Aaron and Melissa amd Kidd. he is a nice dog from a great litter. thats 3 or 4 titled dogs


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

pam ingham said:


> Just heard from Melissa that Aaron Kelley and Kidd Rock - won the Am and Kidd got his AFC - couldn't happen to a more deserving pair!! Biggest congrats ever!!




Saw Kidds first series, he smoked it. Awesome dog, cool dude. A well deserved AFC.


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

I, too, thought that their first series was unquestionably the best job that I saw. 

Congratulations Aaron & Kidd on the win and the AFC!

I only saw the first two series of the AM but thought that they were both really good tests. 

Congrats to all who placed and finished - whoever you are!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Aaron and Melissa are the best, congratulations to them, Kidd, and Shayne.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats to the Kelleys, and Kidd,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,not to forget the swishy one


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

unofficial results for the AM: 1st Kelly and Kid, 2nd John R. and Libby, 3rd Ron Root and Leo, 4th Ed A with Maddie. RJ Diana Jo Burson with Breeze. Not sure I have this correct, I am getting third party. But I know for sure Kelly got first and a well deserved win. CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Good bunch of dogs there. Congrats to all. 
Anyone know Open results?


----------

